# Best matte topcoat?



## kestrel (Apr 15, 2011)

I really really want to buy a matte top coat but I'm not sure which to buy and I don't want to waste my money since most brands are more expensive in the UK  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Any recommendations?


----------



## AmourAnnette (Apr 16, 2011)

My favorite is China Glaze's Matte Magic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Here is Lacquerized's comparison of 4 matte top coats:


----------



## LucyLuvsHolos (Jun 18, 2011)

Ive tried the cnd matte, orly matte top coat &amp; essie matte about you... i didn't like the orly =| So for me it goes essie, cnd and then orly... i really want to try the china glaze matte magic.


----------



## Diava (Jun 18, 2011)

I have Essie's Matte About You, and I really love it, here's how it looks over OPI Absolutely Alice


----------

